# What should i choose?



## Glenfiddich (Dec 3, 2011)

Let my say i have read lots of threads about dog food but i need to ask specifically. I m feeding Morfeas Royal Canin Maxi he is 5 months now. i was thinking to change to Orijen.. should i do it? he likes RC but i d like to change to a grain free food. i appreciate any help. Thank you!


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

IF you don't change foods, RC will change foods on you. I am very disappointed in RC. After several years with that brand, without warning, they changed the formula, bag size and price on us. I would recommend another food if you already know it's something you will want to use. 

JMHO...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

You'll find so many opinions here. Some dogs do great on Acana or Orijen while others don't, it all depends on how many money you can afford and what your dog likes and can handle

Personally I feed Fromm and love it, reasonable price for a good food


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I love Fromm! My guy couldn't tolerate Orijen. I like to rotate through foods and right now the ones that I've been using are Fromm (mostly), Earthborn, Acana, and NutriSource.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should choose a 25 yr old or older GlenFiddich.
i use Acana and Orijen. some of the dog boutiques around town
sell 14.5 oz bags of Acana and Orijen. when i have a 40lb bag
on hand i use Acana and Orijen to mix things up. the sample bags
sell for $3.49 (i think).


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

We are making the switch from Royal Canin Maxi Puppy as well.
We tried Innova LBP first and it was too rich.

We are now trying Fromm Gold LBP and it seems to be going well!


----------



## Glenfiddich (Dec 3, 2011)

thanks. and doggiedad why you mix acana and orijen? i think i heard it before too..


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Teddy is eating Whole Earth Farms (chicken) by Merrick, TOTW Salmon, Acana Salmon, and Infinnia chicken. I can change foods quite easily without stomach upset, except for the Acana, since it is very rich, and gives her diarrhea. Of course, it's also her favorite kibble.


----------



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

Another vote for Fromm here. It's made right near my home here in Wisconsin! 

And I also vote for a Glenfiddich 25 or a Glenmorangie 15.


----------



## Halion (Apr 15, 2012)

I feed Koda TOTW Pacific Stream puppy only because he'll eat it up as soon as I put it down, unlike the Nutro Ultra he was on.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of good dog food out there. I like dog foods that are made in-house. Orijen, Acana, Fromm, Merrick, Horizon Legacy, Precise Holistic, First Mate to name a few are all made in-house. I fed Orijen, but I have tried all these and all worked. After all the diamond recalls then getting busted by he inspector they way they did I would not fed anything made by diamond.


----------

